# Dish 625 vs Directivo ?



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I have Directv with tivo, considering swapping to dish. The tivo does suggestion recordings, and I know that the dish cant do that, correct? But can I tell it to record action or comedy movies, or by actor name as sort of a work around to losing suggestions. Any plans to add more features like this. On the tivo if you start entering a title, it will start giving a list of matches at the same time that narrow down as you enter more letters, can the dish do that as well? I like the larger drive, the caller id, and the upcoming on demand. D*tivos dont have any of that, and I cant access the dvr programming in another room like dish. Any thing else I should be aware of?, bugs? thanks

Also I have Vonage, any problems. The tivo calls out after adding *99 fax code, code to slow tivo modem(,#019) , and set to new york number. Can the 625 and/or 322 do this?
thanks


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

If you want a product that will automatically erase all your recordings and totally frustrate you with bugs please switch.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

Dish has that problem too?
My tivo likes to automatically delete before I watch.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

mikec73 said:


> Dish has that problem too?
> My tivo likes to automatically delete before I watch.


You may have a defective TiVo my two have never given a problem. When I used my 522 it gave nothing but problems after it cleaned my hard drive it got deactivated.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I had a couple of tivos before, that was a problem with all of them, but there was one in particular that did it daily and was returned for that. my current one is the newer rca(before it became the r10) it does it once a month on just a couple of programs. the more irritating bug with it is the black and white flicker occasionally. 
Before this one was
Hughes DVR 2 -- no Dolby Digital
Hughes DVR 2 -- DOA
Hughes DVR40 -- got the d software
Phillips 7000 regular deletions

Maybe I should wait for the NDS DVR, would it be better? Will it give some of the newer features, perhaps 2 room DVR service(kinda like the 522 in dual mode?) a faster guide would be nice too. When should I expect to see it? Thanks


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Mike - boba is so ANTIDISH, you may want to seek additional opinions before relying on him.


----------



## buckyp (Dec 17, 2003)

finniganps said:


> Mike - boba is so ANTIDISH, you may want to seek additional opinions before relying on him.


Yeah, I like how his problem is mainstream and your problem is out of the ordinary.

My 522 works great and I love it.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

finniganps said:


> Mike - boba is so ANTIDISH, you may want to seek additional opinions before relying on him.


I don't think I am the only one to report a 522 cleaning the hard drive. As a dealer for both DISH and Directv I get to see a lot more problems than you see and an awful lot more are with DISH than with Directv.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

I have 2 series 2 tivos hooked up to my dish service ( I had them from when I had digital cable). I considered switching to the DISH DVR, so I spent a decent amount of time playing with my parents 522. My opinion is such that while the 522 works well (my parents have never had any problems with it deleting, crashing, etc) as a DVR, it doesn't come close to the tivo in terms of season passes, suggestions, wishlists, etc. If you value the DVR function more than the how you actually get it to figure out what to record, go with the Dish DVR, otherwise, stick with tivo (either stay with d* or go with dish and tivos).


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I played with a 522 at a local radio shack and seems that I could use the dish pass to get some general recordings to replace suggestions. While suggestions is good at getting other movies that I am interested in, it also gets a lot of old movies, like pre 1970 or around 1940 that I am not very interested in. Probably about half of what it records we delete without watching. 
I was also looking at how to get it to work on Vonage. I was not able to enter a '*' in the dialing prefix box. I read in here to try using the arrow buttons to scroll, but I havent gone back to try that. I called dish about it and got a flat NO Vonage. I've seen some posts of success with vonage on dish. But looking for answers on the 522/625 and 322 specifically. What speed is the modem of the receivers? Do they all call a certain 800 # or do they dial locally.
Anybody know anything about the new NDS based DVR? Maybe it will bring the benefits of the E* DVR to D*


----------

